# Router Planer Sled? Thinnest you’ve cut wood?



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

I think I’ve devised a plan to make a planer sled out my Bosh edge guide that came with my 1617. 

Similar to this design:









I’m just wondering what type of limitations I’m going to run into? I’d like to plane down some hardwood thin to make some inlays. Also what are the best bits for this process? 

Thanks for any insight…


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Nick

Stop by Rockler or go to the NET and pickup some inlay stock they have tons of it on the shelf ..  you will money ahead I'm sure..  and it will be flat... 

=======

"Thinnest you’ve cut wood? " = 1/8" but using a power planner.. 
I have alao used the band saw to resaw the thick stock down to 1/16" and 1/8" for the fine inlay stock, if you have some guts you can use the table saw..

==========


----------

